# 22 Ammo For Sale



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't shoot much 22 ammo anymore and have a fair amount on hand. Mostly Winchester Super X and Super X HP. Not sure what the going rate is, offers welcome. I also have .224 bullets I could part with, Sierra 52gr HP Match and Nosler 50gr Ballistic Tip. PM please.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Geez Jon, you been sitting on those CCI SGB cartridges for a while.
You bought them at Allieds.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Treasure hunting at Allied was the best.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Geez Jon, you been sitting on those CCI SGB cartridges for a while.
> You bought them at Allieds.


Yep. All this stuff is pretty old, but pristine. I don't want to sell it all, but no way I'll shoot that much in my lifetime.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s a pretty good stash ya got there sir, mighty fine of ya to list It on here.

The one stipulation I would set is that the buyer can’t turnaround and list it on UGE for a profit. Not sure how you would enforce that but I believe in the honor code still.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Paddler, pm sent...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

good of you to offer here first.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I listed it last night on UGE. It's all gone, people responded within minutes. Priced it based on the usual price shown at Sportsmen's. Nobody has any in stock, but I see no need to gouge. Better somebody buys it and uses it. I've had it since the 1980's. Kept some for personal use. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Very kind of you to do that Jon.
I bought CCI Blazers and Armscor .22 LR at Cal Ranch last week for $3.47/box.
I can also find 28 gauge shells in most stores.
The rifle to buy now in order to feed it easily would be in 6.8 Western caliber.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I am going to list a Carl Gustav 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser soon, and have new unfired brass and dies for it as well, if anybody's interested. Also a BSA Martini 22 LR target rifle. PM if interested, or watch UGE.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Your 6.5x55 will sell fast.
It is an excellent caliber and has proven itself for easily over 100 years on game much bigger than elk.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Your 6.5x55 will sell fast.
> It is an excellent caliber and has proven itself for easily over 100 years on game much bigger than elk.


Yep, sold to a very happy buyer last night, he picked it up today. Sale pending on my Model 98 8x57 Mauser I listed at 7:00PM today. I'll be listing a bunch of new unprimed brass shortly. Everything's out of stock everywhere.


----------

